# Pics of My Hybiscus



## Crazy1

OK Terry has posted some of his, here are a few of mine (the pics are not as good as TerryÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s) IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m proud that these are doing well for the torts. I tried my hand at growing them before with no luck at all. But this past year they are doing great.
All are in pots. I think I am now in Love with hibiscus.

Whirl Wind - Species: rosa-sinensis 






'Kona' Double Pink blooms





'Enlightened' Yellow with Pink center Species: rosa-sinensis





Blue - this Hibiscus has small silver dollar sized flowers. species: Alyogyne huegelii 





I also have one called 'Cairo Apricot' that I haven't gotten a pic of the bloom yet. But will post when I can.


----------



## Lil' Tortie

Beautiful!


----------



## terryo

They are beautiful. Are they tropical or hardy? Here in NY, I have to take my tropical ones in for the winter. They are starting to bloom now. I just got two hardy ones, and they have just started to come up now. It is the first year for them, and I am wondering if they will bloom this year. I don't even know what they look like as someone gave them to me.


----------



## Crazy1

Terry they are Tropical rosa-sinensis (also called rose of china) 
Hardy are named Hibiscus moscheutos (also called swamp mallow, swamp hibiscus, swamp rose mallow)
http://www.floridata.com/ref/H/hibisc_m.cfm
and the little blue is Alyogyne huegelii - Cold hardy to 20 degrees.
Blue Hibiscus
http://www.californiagardens.com/Plant_Pages/alyogyne_huegelii_monterey.htm
Hopefully this is what the bush will look like when it grows up.
http://www.jamesdeandesign.com/Slide_Show/Plant_Catalog/SHRUBS/Alyogyne huegelii.jpg

I am fotunate to live in CA so that Tropicals do well. I don't really worry much about frost let alone snow.
Heat seems to be the biggest obstical and they tend to do well there. I just keep them watered well in well drained soil. And I just got lucky they are doing well. I just got 2 new ones I have no idea what they will look like or what colors they are they were in a sale for 50 % off. I couldn't resist. Good luck with yours and I hope they give you beautiful colorful flowers.


----------



## Josh

VERY nice, robyn! i have a couple of variations (one really nice orange that resembles your "enlightened") but i can't get my DTs to eat the blooms. one time one of them ate the stamen but thats it! maybe cause it was sweet?


----------



## jlyoncc1

They are beautiful Robyn! My favorite is the "Enlightened"!!!


----------



## jasso2

where i can buy some hibiscus?


----------



## Isa

Very nice pictures Robyn. Your hibiscus flowers are amazing. Your torts must love to eat them, their colors are so beautiful!


----------



## Crazy1

jasso2, I got mine at lowes, home depot, Wal Mart and a local nursery. But here are some sites you can purchase them from on line. 
http://www.fancyhibiscus.com/
http://www.exotic-hibiscus.com/


----------



## Redfoot NERD

Robyn those look nice!!!

DON'T ANYONE "*NOT*" POST PICS BECAUSE I DON'T HAVE A LIFE AND ALL I DO IS SIT AROUND TAKING PICS AND CHARGING CAMERA BATTERIES!!!



.. [ that's not entirely true ].

Believe it or not I like the dbl. pink 'Kona'! And of course the 'Enlightened'!

Everyone of mine has "bloom-buds" now.. so I'll have "FULL BLOOM" in a few weeks..





I'm anxious to see these again.. [ from last year - dbl. RED ( althea ) 'R of S' ]..






Also that "tree-line" mentioned a little while back is just now beginning to bloom.. pics soon.

Thanks again for the pics of your 'bisc Robyn...

nerd


----------



## Jacqui

Hey your pictures are just as special to us as Nerd's. I think hibiscus are just like tortoises, you never can have just one....hmmm *counts pots* okay so maybe one dozen??   

My problem is where to house during the winter.  I thought about taking up my bed and using that room for the flowers, I mean who needs a bed any how, right?


----------



## Crazy1

Thanks Terry, Kona is my first double bloom. That "althea" Red R of S is lovely. 
Jacqui you could just make a forest of hibiscus in your livingroom for the winter. It could be like a maze. 
I'm lucky and live in a warm climate so they will stay outside during winter. Besides my house like yours I'm sure is full of torts. Oh and I know what you mean about can't have just one. I just got another one yesterday red with a yellow fringe around the outside edge, can't wait to see the bloom. But the torts won't get that one until Oct.


----------



## Jacqui

Robyn, I can't have them in the house part...cats think inside plants are a gift to them... However I did tell my husband that we really don't need a bed any more.   Told him that area would work wonders for the flowers. Just string up some plant lights and add a electric heater. (It's an over 100 yr old house, so no heat in the bedroom).


----------



## Crazy1

Jacqui, I know what you mean. My house is 108 this year. No Air in house ( So. Ca., good luck) and only a heater in the living room. 
My husband detested reptiles of all kinds. Well no worries He's not around anymore so I have my torts. I got the better end of the bargain. 
However I am not advocating getting rid of the hubby to set up a greenhouse in the bedroom. Maybe you could set up a Twin bed and just both get really snuggly to make room for some hibiscus.  Just think of the wonderful bouquet you would have in that room.


----------



## Jacqui

Did you house have electrical outlets at least? Mine averaged about 2 outlets a room. Upstairs had no outlets and each room just had one light source. It was on the wall farthest from the door for each room...lol. The pull the rope type...lol.

I know what you mean about a husband not into reptiles. I replaced mine with one who not only keeps me laughing, but can do electrical/plumbing/and more (think unlimited outlets now!) and might not know much about my animals, but sure is willing to learn.

He's in a semi and when he's home, we always sleep in it any how...as in it has heat and air...lol.


----------



## Crazy1

Yes, My house has 2 outlets in each room. The landlord added 2 to the living room and Kitchen. But I only have one floor so my house is less than 900 sq ft. most of it livingroom. Bedroom has room for 1 queen bed and 2 nightstands squeezed in. Each bedroom and the kitchen she put celing fans in so at least I lucked out there.
Yeah, if I had a semi with heat and AIR and a hubby I probably would sleep there too.  
For now its me and my two dogs and the hatchlings in the livingroom.


----------



## Crazy1

My newest hibiscus bloomed today this is Santana a Species: rosa-sinensis. I picked it up on Saturday.






I think I only have 4 more that have to blossom yet. Then I will know what color each one of mine are.


----------



## terryo

It is a tropical..right? It looks very similar to mine, except mine is red. I never knew the name though. Very pretty.


----------



## Crazy1

Hi Terryo Yes it is a Tropical. Thanks I forgot to put that the Species is rosa-sinensis. Tropical for short. The last four I have to bloom yet I don't have names on either, And I don't even know what color they are they were half price because they had some yellow leaves and are only in gallon containers.


----------



## Crazy1

This one was a surprise don't know the name it was untagged Ã¢â‚¬â€œ not quite a double





This is a nice light pink- again don't know the name also untagged - only 4 plants to go I think


----------



## Redfoot NERD

Crazy1 said:


> This one was a surprise don't know the name it was untagged Ã¢â‚¬â€œ not quite a double
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a nice light pink- again don't know the name also untagged - only 4 plants to go I think






I surrender.. Robyn is the new "QUEEN" of Hibiscus pics!

I do however have "Double Purple and Double Pink" to bloom soon.. 




.. Robyn


----------



## Crazy1

Aw Shucks, I don't think so. I lucked out with these little gems. most of my plants are in pots some as small as 1 gal. or less and yes I am getting a blossom or two per plant here and their. But Terry I have to say you are by far The Hibiscus man. And don't even get me started as to your beautiful close ups. Can't wait to see your DP and DPs. I am just thrilled I can grow them and provide them for my torts.


----------



## Isa

Wow Robyn

Your pics are amazing


----------



## Crazy1

Thanks Isa I am looking forward to seeing what I have that hasn't bloomed. Its kinda like waiting to open a present, only it decides when it will open.


----------



## jhdez1998

I love Hybiscus & Hollyhocks here is my favorite one!










i have several red & pink also have a peach one


----------



## terryo

Josey ...beautiful pictures. Mine is like yours only red. It is the only one that bloomed, so far. I love that deep pink color. I think I would like a blouse that color. (me..always thinking about shopping)


----------



## JustAnja

I scored a nice young Hibiscus plant with a ton of buds on it this morning at the farmers market for $10. They had cold tolerant varieties and the blooms are the size of a large salad plate. Best of all they are all organic! No pesticides or chemicals used to I dont have to worry about waiting 6 months and I can feed the torts some flowers when they bloom next week.  I forgot the name of this variety, I will have to look at the tag. I will definitely post pics when they bloom, a couple of them are close and the blooms look dark purple.


----------



## Crazy1

Nice color Josey, are hollyhocks OK for torts to eat?
Anja looking forward to seen the blooms of that one you just got.
I got a couple more. I think they are like torts now for me-can't resist But they haven't bloomed yet. Pics when they do.


----------



## JustAnja

Crazy1 said:


> Nice color Josey, are hollyhocks OK for torts to eat?
> Anja looking forward to seen the blooms of that one you just got.
> I got a couple more. I think they are like torts now for me-can't resist But they haven't bloomed yet. Pics when they do.




Yea Im a total Sedum and succulent junkie too. Im always looking for new ones, especially ones that can be used for tort food!!


----------



## Pesky Fly

Yea, this may be dumb but, I am new to torts and I was just wondering what part of that plant can they eat? My mom has some in her garden.


----------



## Crazy1

Pesky Fly, Hibiscus can be fed to all torts they eat the leaves as well as the flowers


----------



## JustAnja

Its a Lord Baltimore Hibiscus  Says its hard to -20F which wont be a problem where Im going. lol 



http://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/cemap/hibiscuslord/hibiscuslord.html


----------

